# Small coral?



## Tonybia1029 (Jul 1, 2012)

I was wondering How small of a saltwater tank I could have with live coral? Also if it was possible to have one with no Fish in it? Thanks in advance


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can have a coral tank without fish. Also you can get a 10g set up for a mini reef tank. Iv seen it on YouTube a million times.


----------



## Adam (Jun 22, 2012)

Nano Reef tanks, i've seen as small as 5 gallons, but they are usually experts that really know what they're doing. I always recommend a 55 to start off on salt water with. It's easier to maintain good water quality (which is critical with corals) in a larger tank than it is in a small tank due to things becoming more concentrated in a smaller amount of water. no matter what size tank you decide to go with, lighting is going to be critical. For anemones and things like that, a compact fluorescent light is fine, for soft corals and some large polyp stony corals, a T5 High Output system is alright, If you're wanting to go with small polyp stonys then you'll need either a super super high wattage T5HO or a Metal Halide, or LED reef fixture.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Actually, anemones are right up there with SPS as far as lighting requirements go. 

Having a reef tank without a fish is more than possible, and so is having a small tank. Smaller tanks, however, are more likely to have fluctuating parameters. Assuming you have a 10 gallon tank with one gallon per day evaporation (likely), that's everything in the tank becoming ten percent more concentrated; not good! Assuming you have a 55 gallon tank with three gallons of evaporation per day (likely), that's only a 5% change in concentration; not nearly as bad. In the long run, larger tanks are easier to maintain, and their added stability will save you hundreds in livestock.


----------



## Tonybia1029 (Jul 1, 2012)

To be honest I have never done saltwater befor so this is all new to me. I've have 2 great freshwater tanks but I really just wanted to corals and thought it would be a fun challenge for me but only the space for maybe up to a 15 gallon I Sally would love all the information you could give me


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm just getting into saltwater to, iv had great luck with all my freshwater tanks and now I also wanted to do saltwater. I have just set up a 30g saltwater and a 10g saltwater.

You need good lighting for coral. Iv learned that I'm using coralife 50/50 lights for both tanks that are 96w each. Also you need a power head for the tank size. I have two in my 30g both of them are for 30g tanks. And one for a 30g tank in my 10g tank. Live sand or rock. And have the tank cycle before you add coral.

I'm far from a expert but from talking to people about my tanks the past couple weeks that's what iv got so far.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

I imagine corals in smaller reef tanks (15gal or less) require periodic fragging because 'small' corals can become larger colonies in time (either in sheer skeletal size or widespread encroachment).

I'm actually considering the idea of my 65gal reef becoming 'fish-less' once the trio of fish I have in it live out their lives.


----------



## Tonybia1029 (Jul 1, 2012)

Is there any articles anyone could point me to about starting a saltwater tanks, when to attach coral frags to live rocks, and how to frag corals


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I should finish my SW tank thread, shouldn't I.... In the mean time, try and find a copy of The New Marine Aquarium by Mike Paletta. It helped me a lot when I first started.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The two main problems with a small reef tank are: evaporation & heat. These are your mortal enemies.


----------



## Tonybia1029 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry to suddenly switch topics, are biocubes or nanotube good tanks is there another tank that would be better for a reef setup


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The deluxe all in one nano tank is the Red Sea Max 130D. After that, I think the BioCube is better than the nanocube.


----------



## Tonybia1029 (Jul 1, 2012)

If I was doing a tank that's small say near 10 gallons..what would be my best bet for filtration


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Probably live rock and water changes.

I personally wouldn't recommend anything smaller than a 40gal when first starting out in SW.


----------

